# Freemax Mesh Pro replacement coils



## Drikusw (19/9/18)

Does anyone know of a retailer in SA that stock the new Freemax Mesh Pro Triple and Quad Mesh coils?


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (19/9/18)

Drikusw said:


> Does anyone know of a retailer in SA that stock the new Freemax Mesh Pro Triple and Quad Mesh coils?
> View attachment 145890
> 
> Thanks


?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/18)

Hi @Drikusw 

Found these two links

https://vapeshop.co.za/Freemax-Mesh-Pro-Replacement-Coil-3pcs
Looks like they have the triple 

https://www.vapeking.co.za/freemax-fireluke-mesh-coils-0.15ohm-5-pack.html
Not sure which ones these are, but maybe ask them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (23/9/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Drikusw
> 
> Found these two links
> 
> ...


Thanks Silver

I phoned them but they currently only have the dual mesh. 
Have managed to order some and should have it in the next week or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

